# Het holle 'het'/ 'er'



## ThomasK

Ik zoek naar lijsten met voorbeelden. Ik denk aan :

(a) 'Ik heb het koud', 'Hij heeft het moeilijk', 'het zien zitten', ...
(b) 'Je kunt ervan op aan' (al is dat laatste soms een voorlopig voorzetselvoorwerp aangezien de inhoud erop volgt), 'Hij gaat ervandoor', ...

Vermoedelijk kan iemand doorverwijzen naar websites. Maar concrete voorbeelden zijn ook welkom...


----------



## ThomasK

Ik duw nog even aan deze kar: 

(a) _het opgeven_
(b) _hij is eraan voor de moeite _

Minder passend zijn voorlopige voorzetselwerpen omdat zij het voorwerp vervangen dat volgt: 
_Hij is ervan overtuigd dat het beter zal gaan._ ('er' --> 'dat het beter zal gaan')

Maar nog beter zou een website zijn, waar ik de hele resem zou vinden...


----------



## petoe

Ik ben het beu.
Ik geef er de brui aan.
Ik ben ermee weg (dit lijkt me wel Vlaams).


----------



## ThomasK

Yes, of toch bijna: 
- _het_ kan hier verwijzen of niet (hij zingt al lang maar ik ben het [zingen] beu)
- zeker perfect
- juist, maar inderdaad m.i. niet erkend

Dankzij jouw aanvullingen nog deze: 
- _hij is er slecht aan toe, het gaat er hard aan toe_
-_ hij heeft er genoeg van_


----------



## Lopes

ThomasK said:


> Yes, of toch bijna:
> - _het_ kan hier verwijzen of niet (hij zingt al lang maar ik ben het [zingen] beu)



Dit geldt ook voor "ik geef het op" toch? 

Anderen: 
- Ik heb het gehad
- Ervandoor gaan
- Gaat het?
- Dat is niet je van het (?)


----------



## ThomasK

Sjonge, je hebt gelijk. Het is inderdaad zo dat bepaalde van die 'het' wat referentieel kunnen zijn. Misschien moet ik die er toch uitlichten als ik ze ooit samenbreng. 

En wat met "het van het"? In Vlaanderen kennen wij "je van het" niet echt... ;-)


----------



## iKevin

Ik ben er klaar mee.
En daarmee basta/En basta ermee.
Ik baal er van.
Weg ermee.
Ik ben er vol van...
het toelaten? (laat jij het toe dat hij die man pijn doet?)

Ik weet niet zeker of deze suggesties goed zijn, want je vraag is mij niet echt duidelijk, maar misschien heb je er wel wat aan! (ik heb er wat aan? Is dat ook één?)

Kevin.


----------



## ThomasK

Nee, hoor, zit best goed, of eh, het _*ziet er best goed uit*_! 

 Maar ik ontdek inderdaad dat een complicatie is in de zin dat bepaalde 'er' verwijzen naar wat eraan voorafging, terwijl het niet per se hoeft - lijkt mij - zoals in jouw vbb. Maar ze zijn prima, hoor. 

Ik denk er wel nog even over na.


----------



## Chimel

Hij ziet er goed uit.

Het middel om zulke uitdrukkingen te ondercheiden is volgens mij dat ze op zich kunnen staan terwijl het niet zo is bij andere voorbeelden, waar _het_ of _er_ naar iets concreets verwijzen

Bv:
- "Ik heb het koud", "Hij ziet er goed uit" zijn zinnen met een duidelijke betekenis op zich.
- "Ik ben er klaar mee" impliceert dat er iets daarvoor werd gezegd, anders ontbreekt essentiële informatie om te begrijpen waarover het gaat.


----------



## ThomasK

In principe akkoord, uiteraard, maar mij lijkt dat de verwijzing in die voorbeelden niet altijd zo duidelijk is. Als jullie zeggen: "J'y vais", dan kan dat verwijzen - of niet. Toch ? 

Ik denk met andere woorden dat het niet altijd zo evident is...


----------



## Chimel

Inderdaad! Goed argument en goed voorbeeld.


----------



## ThomasK

Helaas eigenlijk, want daardoor is het moeilijk om verba met een echt voorzetselvoorwerp te onderscheiden van zegswijzen met een hol 'er'/'het' ! ;-(


----------



## PeopleOfTheWorld

Ik ben niet echt bekend met het begrip ‘holle het’ maar ik moet denken aan het weer: het regent, het sneeuwt, het waait, etc.


----------



## ThomasK

Juist, in principe is dat ook 'hol'. Ik noem het nu maar zo, maar ik bedoel ermee dat het niet naar iets verwijst (niet 'referentieel'). Maar dit gebruik van een 'hol' onderwerp is niet zo vreemd: _il pleut, it rains, es regnet_, ...; 'het' en 'er' in/als voorwerp daarentegen wel... Begrijp je ?


----------



## QPegasus

Een correctere benaming voor dat fenomeen is _het loos subject_ zoals je dat inderdaad onder meer bij referenties aan het weer hebt. Andere voorbeelden van een loos subject zijn:
- "Het spookt in dat huis."
- "Het stinkt hier."
- "Het is al laat."


----------



## ThomasK

Juist, ik wou even variëren. ;-( Maar mijn probleem was dat het niet echt of niet alleen om 'loze subjecten' of 'objecten', gaat, denk ik. Vandaar dat ik 'hol' koos...


----------

